# The Noorda Collection...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright you two, come git yer ducks!


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome mounts....glad I am not paying that bill.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Fantastic work!! I'd love to display any of those birds although I'm partial to the King!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice birds and mounts!! Any of those sea ducks from Utah? I assume maybe the long tail?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As far as I know they were all shot up in AK. I might be wrong though...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic work.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Outstanding!!!!!!!! They all look top notch!!!! That harli is pure stud!!!! Now have you done all the huntable ducks from north America? ???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!! They all look top notch!!!! That harli is pure stud!!!! Now have you done all the huntable ducks from north America? ???


Nope, still waiting for a true black duck, mottled duck, and Brant. Those are the only three left I haven't mounted yet. I haven't done a trumpeter swan either, but I dont count that one because we're not sposed to shoot em anyway...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue on Gold! Love it!! They will display very nicely in the glass case. They look fantastic!! Can't wait to come pick them up!! Wonderful job!!! Thank you!!!


Perhaps I can help you knock out the brant. Headed to cold bay next year for a DIY hunt with a few good buddies. Plan an bring home a few good ones.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Beautiful work, as always...pics are awesome, but they are even better in person.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic work as always Darin.


----------

